# Bulb upgrade



## Gbay1958 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi 
I am finding Dipped Headlights not very bright on my TT TFSI 2013 , i recently upgraded bulbs to a premium brand but are no better , can I fit Phillips pro 9000 h7 led bulbs and do you think the £120 cost will be worth it my aim is to simply light up the road better .


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Same. On full beam the lights are great, but on dipped beam they are not very good, be interested to see what's advised.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Remember you’ll have to swap them back for the MOT and you may get bulb-out error messages but ordinary halogens are awful. Luckily I have HIDs (and they swivel) but otherwise I’d be looking for an upgrade.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

All halogens will be a waste of money and time, HID is the only way you'll improve it.


----------



## JaneAlora (Dec 21, 2021)

I think it will be worth it.


----------



## KleynieJr (Jul 4, 2021)

In my previous car, I had the same problem with the halogens, they were useless. I did however, find that Osram night breaker lasers made a huge difference to the light output, and they were a whiter shade too.
As mentioned to your question though, the LEDs are not road legal and you will need to switch them back for the MOT, but they will undoubtedly be brighter.


----------



## Pittsy (Aug 19, 2021)

I have got a HID kit for my dipped bulbs, LED mains and a couple of big standard LED side lights, no issues at all come MOT time and so much better for night driving 👍🏻


----------



## Gbay1958 (Jan 29, 2021)

Pittsy said:


> I have got a HID kit for my dipped bulbs, LED mains and a couple of big standard LED side lights, no issues at all come MOT time and so much better for night driving 👍🏻


Which HID Kit did you fit please ?


----------



## Pittsy (Aug 19, 2021)

Gbay1958 said:


> Which HID Kit did you fit please ?


This one mate. H7 HIDS4U Stealth 35W Xenon HID Conversion Kit


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want a serious headlight upgrade, and have a few coins to spare (£1,795.00+VAT) HazzyDays can set you up with a nice set of shiny new Bi-Xenon headlights with LED DRLs installed to factory spec. The ultimate Christmas gift.
www.hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-8j-bi-xenon-headlights-with-leds--2007---2013-2312-p.asp


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

KleynieJr said:


> In my previous car, I had the same problem with the halogens, they were useless. I did however, find that Osram night breaker lasers made a huge difference to the light output, and they were a whiter shade too.
> As mentioned to your question though, the LEDs are not road legal and you will need to switch them back for the MOT, but they will undoubtedly be brighter.


Was this just a straight swap with no mods etc required? Thanks


----------



## KleynieJr (Jul 4, 2021)

Deddi said:


> Was this just a straight swap with no mods etc required? Thanks


Yes, night breaker lasers are just standard halogen bulbs, they are just called lasers because of the amount of light they output.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also if you lens is hazy/misted it would be worth getting a headlight polishing kit

I didn't find my original halogens particularly bad, I had upgraded bulbs in there too

The only real upgrade would be xenons. I fitted OEM bixenons to mine (guide on this forum) but it requires some rewiring and of course headlight units. Also levelling sensors and washers to do a proper job


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I agree with the commends upgrading to HIDs. However if this is not an option the bulds which are 150% brighter bulbs by Halfords, Philips etc could make an improvement. 
You can stand some luck from breaker yards for the front end (washer and HID lights etc).

Personnly even the factory HIDs on mine are not as bright as the HIDs on the Mini Cooper I had before.


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Robw516 said:


> .
> Personnly even the factory HIDs on mine are not as bright as the HIDs on the Mini Cooper I had before.


Maybe new bulbs are needed - HID do age. Or updated bulbs like these OSRAM XENARC COOL BLUE INTENSE D1S, +150% more brightness, up to 6,200K, xenon headlight lamp, LED look, duo box (2 lamps), 66140CBN-HCB https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B099X7C...abc_1ATA1XD0PB5XT9K6EFYR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Was about to say the same. I have Philips WhiteVision. I believe some Minis even use the same ballasts as the TT


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

KleynieJr said:


> Yes, night breaker lasers are just standard halogen bulbs, they are just called lasers because of the amount of light they output.


Thanks, I'll get some asap


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For UK TT owners considering an HID conversion, this may be of interest -

*MOT special notice 01-21: headlamp conversions*
Published 19 March 2021

*1. About headlamp conversions*
Section 4.1.4 of the current MOT inspection manuals for both motorcycles and cars and passenger vehicles states ‘Existing halogen headlamp units should not be converted to be used with high intensity discharge (HID) or light emitting diode (LED) bulbs. If such a conversion has been done, you must fail the headlamp.’






MOT special notice 01-21: headlamp conversions


Changes to MOT testing rules for headlamp conversions using high intensity discharge (HID) or light emitting diode (LED) bulbs.




www.gov.uk









MOT special notice 01-21: headlamp conversions







www.gov.uk


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> For UK TT owners considering an HID conversion, this may be of interest -
> 
> *MOT special notice 01-21: headlamp conversions*
> Published 19 March 2021
> ...


That's really interesting.
I wonder what they mean by "not all" though? It's a bit vague.
Under what conditions would a car pass if a conversion is fitted?

It's something I've been considering since I got the car and first drove it at night.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Why you may NOT want to do the HID conversion -


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Hey SJP, hope your Christmas is going well 

That video is almost 12 years old, HID kits have probably improved since... plus the car featured in the video appears to have reflector-style housings which have always been a no-no for HID.


----------



## Pittsy (Aug 19, 2021)

I will say that my lights were not a issue on my MOT in October.
As long as they are properly aligned, not blue and you have headlight washers or the front covers for them anyway 👍🏻


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *andy mac* - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! 
Yeah, I recognized the guy from the *Car Wow* YouTube channel. He looks like he just got out of grammar school!


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

Pittsy said:


> I will say that my lights were not a issue on my MOT in October.
> As long as they are properly aligned, not blue and you have headlight washers or the front covers for them anyway 👍🏻


Good to know, thanks Pittsy.


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone know if these look the correct ones for dipped beam on my 2011 model please? H7 code...


----------



## Jezzie (May 24, 2020)

Deddi said:


> Anyone know if these look the correct ones for dipped beam on my 2011 model please? H7 code...


Everything you need to know is here! !! FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Light/Lamp Bulb Replacements


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

Jezzie said:


> Everything you need to know is here! !! FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Light/Lamp Bulb Replacements


That's brilliant, thanks Jezzie!


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

I changed my dipped beam headlight bulbs with Osram ones. Lights seem less bright now! Definitely the correct ones and fitted fine.

Just wondering if there is a correct way up for them to go in the headlamp assembly? Could I have put them in incorrectly? 😣

Ta


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Deddi* - You might try replacing one side with your previous bulb, and then check them out at night to see if there's really any difference between the two. The bulbs can only fit one way as the bulb holder fittings are "keyed".


----------



## Deddi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ok will do, ta 👍


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Pittsy said:


> I have got a HID kit for my dipped bulbs, LED mains and a couple of big standard LED side lights, no issues at all come MOT time and so much better for night driving 👍🏻


This can't be right, I had been turned down for HIDs straight off the bat before. You must of got a tester that didn't give a sh!t


----------

